# Need a piece of track



## Stuart2567 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello and thank you for reading this post.

I am looking for one curved section of what I am told is a really hard to find track.

My father inherited some G scale trains, but he is missing one piece of track. The track is/was made by New Bright. When I look at the track, it has a 1994 copywright on it.

The rails are gold plated and the ties are all plastic. The end has one side with a large plastic box with the track partially extended into it with boxed opening. The other rail has a tapered end.

If anyone can give me any advice as to where I can buy one piece of this (or more if I have to), please let me know.

The other issue I have is that we have no power source for the track. And with that, I'm coming up with no ideas. In fact, the train shop near me doesn't even deal with G scale so they had no advice.

Thank you so much for your help.

Stuart


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello, it sounds like you are looking for standard New Bright track. To my knowledge, New Bright trains were battery operated and ran on plastic track so there would not have been any power clips/ Some new bright track had a gold coating on the top to make the track look like brass track.

You may want to find someone that's selling an old Disney set. New bright made a battery operated engine and some Disney passenger cars a good number of years ago.

Here is a link to the same track without the gold coating.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bright-Musical-North-Pole-Express-Train-TRACKS-Qty-5-/190622332032

I see that you are from Pittsburgh. You may want to try Trader Jack's flea market in Bridgeville, PA. There used to be a guy inside that sold some train items and I remember him having plastic track but it may have been Bachmann Big Haulers track which may or may not be compatible with new Bright. I think your best bet would be eBay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mapper65 said:


> Hello, it sounds like you are looking for standard New Bright track. To my knowledge, New Bright trains were battery operated and ran on plastic track so there would not have been any power clips/ Some new bright track had a gold coating on the top to make the track look like brass track.
> 
> You may want to find someone that's selling an old Disney set. New bright made a battery operated engine and some Disney passenger cars a good number of years ago.
> 
> ...



There is another thread here somewhere on this.
I never knew it either but they did make electric New Bright trains.

http://www.newbright.com/public/electric-train-faq


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hah....that's news to me also. That's one of the great things about being able to share information on these forums.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mapper65 said:


> Hah....that's news to me also. That's one of the great things about being able to share information on these forums.



I don't know about his description.....>" The end has one side with a large plastic box with the track partially extended into it with boxed opening. The other rail has a tapered end."

That is confusing?

All I see for sale are regular curves?


He never came back to the site either?


----------



## Stuart2567 (Dec 21, 2011)

New Bright made electric trains for a while I am told. I have been searching for one piece. The track is for my dad, he inheritted it from his dad. I know I didn't describe the connections right, but I wanted to give some idea.

New Bright switched the style of track in 1994 and the connections won't match up, nor did they make an adapted piece. So you had to scrounge around and try to find pieces of the old track.

I search on Ebay, but all I seem to find is track for the battery operated. Not looking for more plastic track. We have enough of that with the Thomas trains all over the house from the boys.

I'll look at that other thread.

Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stuart,
The old saying "A picture is worth a thousand words" comes into play here! Take a pic of the track and post it here.


----------

